# Amperage and DCC



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

This may be a stupid question that I am overlooking but I think it is simply that I don't know enough about Digitrax to understand what I am not understanding.

So I have a Super Chief 8 amp wireless. The booster is an 8 amp unit - duh. So I was reading that there were engines that draw 5 amps each. So say that I am running a PA-B-A (or similar) and that is 15 amps. So, how can this work. Looks to me like I am way over current.

So how would you do this anyway? I know about adding boosters and all that, but how do you get one district or sub-district to supply more power than your booster.

I am really confused and the answer has GOT to be really simple.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have one loco with a load and it is drawing 5 amps, then 2 locos with the same load will total just slightly over 5 amps, this is because all locos draw current based on load... so twice the locos, half the load each, half the amps each ... 

Greg


----------

